# Unbekannte Nummer



## Bambi (25 Januar 2008)

Hallo und guten Abend.

Ich habe eine Bitte. Seit einigen Tagen klingelt mindestens einmal täglich das Telefon mit 000196852201-Nummer im Display (darf ich die hier überhaupt ausschreiben? Wenn nicht, bitte ändern).
Ich habe gegoogelt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
Kann mir bitte jemand einen Link senden, über den man die Herkunft der Nummer herausfinden kann? Oder hat jemand schon eigene Erfahrungen gemacht oder von anderen gehört, die welche gemacht haben? Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
MfG
Bambi


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*



> 000196852201


Diese Nummer gibt es nicht wirklich, da nach den ersten zwei Nullen keine dritte folgen kann. Was die Anrufe bedeuten, kann ich dir somit aber auch nicht sagen und fürs orakeln fehlt mir momentan der Sinn.


----------



## katzenjens (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Hallo,

es könnte ein Anruf von einem Voice over IP-Anbieter sein, dessen Technik irgendwie versagt hat. Solange es nicht überhand nimmt, ignorieren.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## blowfish (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Solange es nicht überhand nimmt, ignorieren.


Oder halt doch mal rangehen wenn dann durch diesen Anruf erhöhte Kosten entstehen sollten, einfach die Rechnung um diesen Betrag kürzen. Sollte sich ja dann jemand melden.


----------



## Bambi (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Bin heute 'rangegangen, hörte die Ansage einer "für Sie wurde eine wichtige Nachricht hinterlegt", habe sofort aufgelegt. Ich hoffe, das war richtig.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Nun, "falsch" kann es rechtlich nicht gewesen sein, weil du ja keinerlei kostenpflichtige Tätigkeit erbringen/erhalten wolltest und dich auch nicht fehlerhaft verhalten hast.

Mal sehen, ob/wer sich meldet...


----------



## Bambi (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Danke Euch allen. Ich warte mal ab.


----------



## johinos (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*



Bambi schrieb:


> Bin heute 'rangegangen, hörte die Ansage einer "für Sie wurde eine wichtige Nachricht hinterlegt", habe sofort aufgelegt. Ich hoffe, das war richtig.


Also, um sicherzugehen: Wenn ich mir die Nachricht zu Ende anhöre, kann mir finanziell doch garnichts passieren? Jedenfalls solange ich keine Taste drücke, kein Wort sage und auch Hansi nicht zwitschert?

Oder vielleicht Telefon auf laut stellen, Diktiergerät einschalten, sofort draufsprechen "Gespräch wird aufgezeichnet und veröffentlicht - Sie wissen jetzt Bescheid und können auflegen" - bei einer Bandansage kann man ja wohl den http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/201.html ausschließen, dieser unbestellte Telefonspam ist ja sicherlich als "öffentlich gesprochenes Wort" zu werten. 

Wäre schon interessant, hier zu erfahren, wo die Nachricht hinterlegt ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

hallo zusammen.
ich hatte auch n anruf von der nummer. hab gerade mal gegoogelt und bin auf diesen thread gestoßen 
jedenfalls hiess es da auf meinem AB: "sie haben gewonnen .... blablabla ..... rufen sie unter 0900 .... blablabla zurück"
-.-

wie mir sowas aufn sack geht!

beste grüße,
philip.


----------



## Bambi (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Aha. Damit ist wohl alles klar, oder?
Habt alle hier ganz herzlichen Dank!
MfG
Bambi


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

bei mir hat diese nummer heute auch angerufen und ich hab sie gleich gegoogelt und deinen beitrag gesehen - geht das schon länger so??? ich hoffe nicht, dass es jetzt bei mir losgeht...





Bambi schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend.
> 
> Ich habe eine Bitte. Seit einigen Tagen klingelt mindestens einmal täglich das Telefon mit 000196852201-Nummer im Display (darf ich die hier überhaupt ausschreiben? Wenn nicht, bitte ändern).
> Ich habe gegoogelt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (10 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*



Reducal schrieb:


> > 000196852201
> 
> 
> Diese Nummer gibt es nicht wirklich, da nach den ersten zwei Nullen keine dritte folgen kann.



seltsamerweise taucht aber diese Nummer auch in anderen Reports  mit noch viel  mehr 
dieser "nichtexistierenden "  Nummern auf 
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/0/m


> *Suspicious Phone Numbers*
> 000012012574941   0000120955   00001234563   000019044212   0000202252   0000513451   0000718438   0000935987   000111   000114700162   000123456   000123456789   00013176348133   0001332268190   0001337   00016122569   00017023660961   0001800509652   00018768098459   000191   00019165761   0001916576114   00019165761143   00019165761144   00019165761199   *000196852201*   000203   0002310000   0002345   0002370786   0002584521   0003369898   000423664930000   0004365248   00049711


Darüber hinaus in einer  Reihe von Treffern in nichteuropäischen Sprachen
http://www.google.de/search?q=000196852201&hl=de&start=0&sa=N


----------



## Bambi (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

@Unregistriert

Es ging einige Tage so, dann bin ich ans Telefon gegangen. Als ich die Ansage einer weiblichen Stimme hörte, für mich sei eine wichtige Nachricht hinterlegt worden, habe ich "vor Schreck" aufgelegt, weil ich Unrat in Form einer astronomisch hohen Rechnung witterte. Vielleicht gibt es ja schon Mittel und Wege, jemanden zur Kasse zu bitten, obgleich er angerufen wurde. Wie auch immer. Danach herrscht Schweigen.

@jupp11
Vielen Dank für den Link

MfG
Bambi


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Hey,

also ich hatte auch vorhin diese Nummer im Display, als ich dran ging hatte ich ein Autohaus am Telefon. Ich hatte dort eine Frage zu einem Gebrauchtwagen gestellt....

Überaus merkwürdig!


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Welche Nummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Auch in Leipzig 3 Anrufe von genau dieser Rufnummer in den Nachtstunden schon über 2 Tage gehabt.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

bei mir kam auch ein anruf und ich bin dran gegangen.
man hörte nur geräusche als wenn mich jemand belauschen will, nach einer minute hab ich die nummer aufgeschrieben und aufgelegt.
kurz darauf hat eine andere nummer, diesmal eine handynummer angerufen, aber meine telefonnummer haben nicht mehr als 5 leute und von denen wird sich kaum einer rächen wollen oder so etwas


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei mir tritt dieses Phänomen auf.
Jedoch hatte ich jedes Mal einen Spruch auf dem AB, von mir bekannten Personen.
Bei ersten wundert mich das, der hat gar keine Rufnummernanzeige, bei zweiten waren es meine Eltern.
Ich vermute mal, die Telekomiker haben Probleme beim Routing der Nummern.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Ganz so klar scheint mir die Angelegenheit mit der Nr. 000196852201 nun doch nicht zu sein. - Gewinn-Mitteilungsanrufe sind eine Sache - diese Sache hier ist eine andere:

Ich bin momentan in Spanien. Wir haben eine deutsche Sipgate-VoiP-Nr., die erst vor 14 Tagen von der Telekom zu Sipgate portiert wurde. Alles klappte vorzüglich - immer erfolgte eine korrekte Tel.-Nr.-Übermittlung (Caller-ID) seitens sipgate. 
Doch dann:
Am 16.02.08 erhalte ich einen Anruf von einem Familien-Mitglied aus Deutschland - doch statt der richtigen Telekom-Festnetz-Nummer wird die 000196852201 auf meinem Tel.-Display in Spanien eingeblendet. Ich vergewissere mich, von welchem Anschluß angerufen wurde - Ergebnis: Festnetz (Telekom). 
Eine Rückfrage bei sipgate ergibt, dass die Technik von sipgate bereits beim Eingangs-Server   die Nr. 000196852201 aufgezeichnet hat - also bewußt eine falsche Nr. übermittelt wurde. - Stimmt das, ist es somit kein VoIP-Fehler = falsche Nr.-Übermittlung.
Doch von wem?
Eine Antwort meiner Anfrage bei der Telekom steht noch aus. 

Hier ging es also nicht um Geldmacherei oder dummen Unfug! - Worum ging es dann ????

Wer Info's hat - bitte emailen an [...]

Muchas gracias
Harald

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Hallo Freunde, 
ich hatte auch die Nummer 000196852201 im Display. Wer ruft mich von wo an? Die Antwort war überraschend. Meine Nachbarin rief mich per Call by Call an. Die Displaynummer wurde von dem Call by Call Anbieter generiert. Sie sagte, ja klar, die Anrufen gehen übers Ausland! Welches Land ist das: 0001 9 6 8 ... ??? USA? Nein! Es sind 3 führende Nullen oder +019...
Oder besitzen Call by Call Anbieter eine eigene "Landeskennung"?
MfG
Richard


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2008)

*No-Return*

Auch ich in Hamburg hatte diese Nummer 000196852201 am 20.02.2008 13:33:24 ????Was ist das? War leider nicht da zum Abnehmen *grrrr*


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass meine Anrufe, die ich heute morgen zwischen 7:15-7:45 im Bereich Hamburg von meinem o2-Handy aus getätigt habe, auch diese Nummer beim Empfänger angezeigt haben. 

Die o2-Hotline kennt das Phänomen, nicht aber deren Lösung, meinte nur, dass es gut ist in solchen Fällen angerufen zu haben, falls es doch Probleme mit der Rechnung gibt. 

Ich bin gespannt - leider wird das Gespräch erst über die Rechnung Ende März abgerechnet!

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Hallo,

heute 28.Februar.2008 hat diese Nummer (000196852201) um: 17:36 Uhr bei uns in Stuttgart Zuhause angerufen!!!
Wir haben zurück gerufen, weil wir dachten, dass es irgendjemand ist ... aber die Nummer ist nicht vergeben.. 

Ich weiß auch nicht was das soll.
Weiß jemand Rat?!!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Weiß jemand Rat?!!


Bisher nicht


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Weiß jemand Rat?!!


... immer noch nicht ...


----------



## teistin (1 März 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

... beim googeln diese nummer unter "suspicious telephone number" gefunden


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*



teistin schrieb:


> ... beim googeln diese nummer unter "suspicious telephone number" gefunden


ist bekannt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=221082#post221082


----------



## Unregistriert (9 März 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Hallo. Auch bei mir (Hamburg) gab es gestern diesen Vorfall. Komisch daran ist, dass meine Nr. weder im Telefonbuch noch irgendwo anders angegeben ist..
Ich tippte somit auf einen Anruf aus Amerika über Phone Card, weil da auch immer so merkwürdige Nummern übertragen werden..
Aber das kann ja scheinbar nicht sein, nach dem was ich hier gelesen hab...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Hi!
Eben hat mich auch diese Nummer angerufen! 
Ich ging dran und mein Chef war am Telefon der gestern nach Peking verreist ist.
Er rief von irgendeiner Rezeption aus an. 
Ansonsten kann ich nichts außergewöhliches berichten


----------



## Unregistriert (25 März 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

Hey,

die komische Nummer 000196852201 hat mich grad um 12:47 in München angerufen...
weis jemand was das werden soll?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*

google
"Mein Mann ist z.Zt. geschäftlich in Shanghai. Als er hier zu Hause in D anrief, über Handy vermute ich, erschien auch diese Nr. im Display.
Und er berichtete, daß als ich ihn versuchte zu erreichen, auch so eine Nr. im Display angezeigt wurde.Na, mal sehen was die Rechnung  am Ende des Monats sagt!!!???"

klingt wie oben. Kommentarlos hier angefügt.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2008)

*AW: Unbekannte Nummer*



Bambi schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend.
> 
> Ich habe eine Bitte. Seit einigen Tagen klingelt mindestens einmal täglich das Telefon mit 000196852201-Nummer im Display (darf ich die hier überhaupt ausschreiben? Wenn nicht, bitte ändern).
> Ich habe gegoogelt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
> ...



Bei mir klingelt schon die 3. Nacht, immer ab 23 bis nach Mitternacht (gestern 0.30 Uhr) das Telefon mit genau dieser Nummer! Ich bin nicht drangegangen weil, erstens ist meine Telefonnummer nicht im Telefonbuch und zweitens hoffe ich das der, oder die Anrufer die nächtliche Ruhestörung so unterlassen - denn ich habe gelesen, dass mit dieser Nummer Anrufe eingehen mit der man als ein Gewinner eines grossen Preises ausgelost wurde. Damit der Preis überreicht werden kann soll man mal schnell eine bestimmte Nummer anrufen...und genau dies sollte man auf keinen Fall tun, denn das einzige was man hierbei gewinnen kann ist eine horrende Telefonrechnung. Sollte das nächtliche Gebimmel nicht aufhören werde ich mit bei Telecom beschweren.


----------

